# Early Season Pics



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Finally got out a few days this weekend and got a few birds


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice piles. way to get after em


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like more than a few nice work


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good shooting :thumb:


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Haven't seen many photos on here lately, so I thought I'd post our hunt today......Great field, birds really worked well.....4 man limit of 60 birds by 7:50am.....Great way to end the early season.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

tvtrav said:


> Haven't seen many photos on here lately, so I thought I'd post our hunt today......Great field, birds really worked well.....4 man limit of 60 birds by 7:50am.....Great way to end the early season.


BAZINGA!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing that would have made it better is if one of my dogs would have been ready to hunt and if I would have shot better.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a few yrs back it was a feet to put thirty on the ground. Now ppl are shootin 60 +. crazy..Nice shootin boys!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

What sucks for me was this was the year to shoot 15 geese per person but I only got out a few times. Early goose season is not a good time to be unemployed!


----------

